# Bidding McDonalds



## Washguy (Jan 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever plowed McDonald's before? I have been asked to give them a bid for plowing. I live in SW Michigan. They are looking for just plowing they want a bid for the season and for the push. I have never plowed for them before. I have been told by others that that they were getting plowed for around $100.00 but i am not sure. They want to be plowed at 2" and kept clean. This was the problem with the last person. It was a mess. I have a 99 F250 with a western 8' v plow and a tailgate spreader. I just need an idea on how to bid this one.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Washguy;803519 said:


> Has anyone ever plowed McDonald's before? I have been asked to give them a bid for plowing. I live in SW Michigan. They are looking for just plowing they want a bid for the season and for the push. I have never plowed for them before. I have been told by others that that they were getting plowed for around $100.00 but i am not sure. They want to be plowed at 2" and kept clean. This was the problem with the last person. It was a mess. I have a 99 F250 with a western 8' v plow and a tailgate spreader. I just need an idea on how to bid this one.


 One McDonalds for me but I and 5 BKs here in Michigan. You need to figure out how long it will take to plow them and bid it that way. Drive throughs are a pain in the ass if the place is still open. One of my BKS had a drive through open till 3 am. That will slow you down. The Mc Donald I plow is small and it still is a 20 min push on a good day with a small snowfall. Add heavy wet snow and you can almost double it if they are still open. Never had a fast food joint want or pay for salt.

Regards Mike


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

What he said, plus...you will be suprised how f'n busy they really are. You almost only have a 1 hour window really early in the morning to clean the place up 100%, at all other times you will be faced with the typical display of public ignorance. Good luck on that one.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have a group of guys that sub-contract to me that do concrete work and they used to have like 20 something FF chains locally and they said they are the biggest PITA.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

PITA is an understatement. They never want salt and traffic is horrible. Did a few starting out to get my foot in the door, but you have to be on your toes as there are cars all over the place and the drivers are not usually to friendly. Good luck. But $100 seems like the norm for a fast food joint.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We do a mcd's/gas station. they take salt. its not that much different than plowing any other retail place during daytime hours, gotta go slow and pay lots of attention too many morons that just forget how to drive when they see a truck with a plow on it. lucky for us drive thru is open 24 hours now, yay! we'll never have the parking lot empty.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I plow 4 McD's

They are pretty simple really.

As far as the drive thru, they usually melt themselves with salt from the traffic.

Mine take salt though.

These are corporate owned too, I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

create - I think it does make a difference vs franchise locations.


----------



## Washguy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! I currently do the concrete and other pressure washing for most of them and you are right it is a PITA. There are a lot of morons. I was just curious because they asked me if we could bid them they had problems with the last people. These stores are franchised. I wasn't sure what might be a good or an average price. They are not really big they just have alot of traffic so you will have to go back to do clean up when it slows down. Let me know if you can think of anything else!


----------



## Washguy (Jan 12, 2009)

You said that you plow 4 of them. Did you have to give them a discount for more than one? Do you salt the rest of the lot? Did you bid them by the season?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Washguy;803670 said:


> You said that you plow 4 of them. Did you have to give them a discount for more than one? Do you salt the rest of the lot? Did you bid them by the season?


No discount and yes we salt the whole thing.

Your price sounds about right. We do not do them seasonly, although I would like to.

If you make more than on trip charge them for like a half trip every time you have to pull in and then the full price at the end for the clean up.

I'm not sure how it can be done with NO salt but that is there problem I guess.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

My BKs that I did wanted pushed every two inchs, plus a clean up at the end of every event. NO SALT but they paid well. 

Regards Mike


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

We stay away from them, too many issues with kids running around... it could be a blizzard out and they still have a crowd and a line of cars trying to get in... once one person slips you'll be on the phone for days answering questions.


----------

